# FF Downtime.



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Dear Members,

Some of you may be aware from reading on other sites that our server was hacked. The purpose of this was not to bring down FF but to use the server for there own purposes - mostly illegal activity.

On the 13th of July a security vulnerability with the operating system that we use was announced and I did not know about it. On the 19th a skilled hacker used that vulnerability to gain access to our server.

They deleted lots of files to hide there tracks and this has caused us no end of problems. 

I collected the server from the data center and formatted it and started again - installing everything from scratch.

We have had a security company audit the server and harden it. This has taken much longer than expected.

The message board has been recovered from failed backups but we have lost a couple of weeks posts - possibly 3 weeks worth.

We have restored most of the messages - however we still have around 30,000 posts to do. This will be done over the next couple of weeks.

If you are missing a particular thread and need it - then please feel free to contact an admin with the title of the thread and when they get time they will restore it for you.

Some parts of the site will not be working (arcade etc) but we are working on these areas to bring them to you very soon

I'm sorry it took so long - but the whole admin team have been working hard to get it back to the current state. 

They all deserve medals.... but I have heard they will accept chocs 

Hugs to all,

Tony,
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tony

Thanks to you all the Admins who have worked so hard to get FF back up and running. 
We've really missed you!

I'm feeling very unworthy

Deb


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

No  - thank you deb - you kept Infertileworld.co.uk going


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks you to all admin  great to be back


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Tony and Admins
what can I say but a HUGE THANK YOU! for everything you've done!
As to the W****** who did this .... SHAME on you!
have missed our family so much, and am glad we're back.
Lots of love
Gayn
XXX


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tony said:


> No - thank you deb - you kept Infertileworld.co.uk going


<blushing>


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Great to be back....Missed you all loads
Good work guys......
Sallyx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Welcome back all !!!

Thankyou to Tony and Admin for all that you have done.

T xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Great to be back Tony and Admin......... you are all superstars!!     

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

thank you so much for getting ff back- missed it so much!

you are all stars

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WOO HOO WE'RE BACK   

ps. well said gayn xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yay you're back! Im so glad


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Huge thanks to you all for the hard work you've put into this. 
Well done. 
Love
Weebs xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Welcome home everyone, lovely to have you all back 

Thanks for being so patient!

Amanda xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Its so nice to be back home with everyone. Welcome back

Love kImx x  x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

WWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks to all of the admin team and of course Tony for all your hard work in getting FF back     

You are all stars and all deserve medals and of course choccies too  

Phew!! It's good to be back guys!!!

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohh how great to be `home` This really is my 2nd home!

Thank you so much Tony, Mel and the admins for all your hard work in getting us back online 

Big medals to you all!!

Love
Nicky x x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Tony, Mel  and all the admin 
Thanks for all your hard work, so so glad to be back amongst friends 
caseyxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thank goodness you're back and thank you to everyone! If I could I'd be handing out medals, chocolate, wine, donuts, and whatever else you all fancied.

I can't believe the things people will do these days. 

Chux xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh, I'm so excited to see FFs back up!  I've missed you all very much.

Thank you Tony and Mel and all the admin x o x o 

Almamay


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

a huge huge thank you to you all for working so hard to get us back home  ....as for those hackers, well, what I wouldn't like to do to them if I got my hands on em      

xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

How brilliant is this that FF is back!

The hackers can take our site...but they'll NEVER break our family!!  

FF MEMBERS UNITED!!!!!!! 

Actually I think this happening has brought us all closer together...and very close knit!

WELL DONE Tony and the Admin team...You are all priceless!!

Love

Vicki x x x x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

GREAT TO BE BACK

Thank you Tony, Mel and the Admin Team for all your hard work.

Smurfs


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Tony and team,

Its fab to be back home. the other sites were lovely to let us join but theyre not like ff. 

thanks Lucy


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

So pleased it is all back thank you to all those who have been working so hard xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

well done all, you have all done a great job!!  
Helen xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Tony and team - Gold stars all round!

Lou
X


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Thankyou sooooooooo much guys for working so hard. I honestly never realised just how much I relied on this site!!!  

Lots of Love

Michelle and Munchkin xxxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

[fly]WELL DONE - THANKYOU[/fly]

I did not realise how addicted i was to the site!!! getting withdrawal symptoms!!

Jan


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Many many thanks for working so hard ~ we appreciate it sooo much!

Marie xx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

So glad to have you all back..have missed you all so much

Thanks so much to Tony and all the Admin team for all the hard work you have done to get things back up and running....


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks guys for all your hard work.  I've missed you all.

Fluffs xxx


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Well done all on what sounds like a mammoth task! Good to see FF back online.
Any idea who the bad guys were who did this or did they cover themselves too well to be caught?

Jo x


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

So glad its back i REALLY REALLY REALLY have missed FF thanks to you all who have worked so hard to bring it back xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Yippeeeeeeeeee

I have missed you all soooooooooooo much.

Well done Tony, Mel and all the admin crew 

xx xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, you are great............what would we do without you

Special thanks to you tony.

i missed it sooooo much!
Bedybird.x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fabulous!!

Huge thanks everyone 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 21, 2004)

Thank you all so much - it's great to have you back!!!

       

I came back from my 2ww/holiday last Saturday (BFN sadly   ) and thought the world had ended without my FFs! Just goes to show that sometimes we take FF for granted and only miss it when it's not around.

Again huge thanks to all who have worked so hard!

As for the hackers . . . 

Jacqui
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thank you, thank you, thank you to Tony & Admin for getting us back on line xxxx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

well done Tony, Mel and everyone in Admin for getting FF back online, have missed coming on here sooooo much, sounds like it was very hard work, well done guys  


Niki x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Tony, Mel and team
I know how much work you guys do behind the scenes normally but this must have been such a huge blow.  Thank you for taking the time to put FF back together again.

It's lovely to have "home" back.

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Tony, Mel and the team!

You all deserve medals!  Thank you so so much!


----------



## Cloud9 (Feb 1, 2006)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU HARD WORK AND DEDICATION FF WAS MISSED BE AS OTHERS AND IT IS GREAT TO BE BACK - SUPER WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you so much for getting FF back, for working so hard you really do deserve medals

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Tony, Mel & Team,

A great big thank you from me  .

Thanks for all your hard work ~ you're all brill!

Love Sarah
x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Tony and Team

Thanks for all your hard work...........you are angels 

C xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU soooo much to you all who helped get us back up and running. 

I was trying to post on the care website as cracking up on my 2ww but my last post got lost amongst all the others posts so no one even read it

*It's so good to be home.*

Lots of Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks Tony & the admin team - your hard work is much appreciated
Jane
xxx


----------



## Diamonds (Nov 23, 2004)

Heh there to the hard working team!!

Just wanted to add to the thanks for all your hard work to get us back up and running.

I always knew what a special site this is, but as the saying goes 'you don't truly know how much you miss something until you can't have it' and blimey that was true!!!

Due for EC this week but I will follow up afterwards and become a charter member I think to add to the contributions.

Thanks again

Mel (Diamonds)


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thank goodness you are back!!!  Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for all your hard work.

It's good to be back and I can't print what I'd like to say about the person who did this.

Well done team.

Cindy


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I dont think there is anything left to say  

Just ........

[fly]THANKYOU ALL[/fly]

xxx


----------



## spangle (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,

Thank you Tony and everyone in admin for getting the site up and running again

love

Spangle


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh I can't tell you how fab it is to have ff back....

Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou, thankyou, thankyou Tony and the team... your hard work is soooooooooooooooooooooo much appreciated.

Much love to you all...

Sarah xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for all your hard work...been getting withdrawal symptoms and missing all my buddies...

Thanks once again for the wonderful job you do continuously...

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i think the amount of thank you's in the short space of time since we've been back online says it all really

Tony and all of you who have been working your socks off..from the bottom of my heart THANK YOU  

KJ x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

My hats off to all you admin bods.  You do such a great job in normal circumstances but with this to contend with......

We really are not worthy     

Karen x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

So glad to have you back....I've missed you loads. Thanks for all the hard work to stitch us back together again

much love

Camilla & Isabelle


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Well done guys weve missed you all, hope that idiot hacker hasnt cost you too much...having to get a pro in an all!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

tony like your new name site god


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the hard work to get our beloved site back  

May the hacker fall over in dog poo


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

HopeSpringsEternal said:


> May the hacker fall over in dog poo


     
couldn't have said that better meself!
G
X


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Angel27 said:


> HopeSpringsEternal said:
> 
> 
> > May the hacker fall over in dog poo
> ...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and hope he/she swallows some in the fall!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome back guys!!

thanx a mill for getting FF back up and running - i've been lost without my FF friends over the last week!

forever in your debt!

S
xx

(p.s you may not be surprised to know Tony that acc to my dh this wasn't the only site 'hacked' into last week - causing loads of damage - he belongs to a forum that was affected too - what a bunch of   holes - what goes around comes around eh! I hope!)


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

Thankyou thankyou thankyou for all your hard work
love Gemmaxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you so, so, so much Tony, Mel amd to all the admin team for working so hard to get our home back, i've missed u all so much   and am eternally greatfull  
It couldn't have come at a worse time for us...was on 2ww an got a BFN, i don't think them bug*ers will ever realise (or care) how many lives they affected.
Welcome back everyone!x


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

A huge       to everyone who worked hard at getting us back online. Really missed FF and couldn't imagine life without it  

Ursula


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

niki big hugs hun 

what goes around comes around and i sure how they get whats coming to them !

xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes i will ditto what everyone else has said, this site really is a god send.
A huge *THANK YOU * to Tony and the entire team! X


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.  Well done!


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Let me add my thanks here too.  Where do we send those choccies too?  

Its SO great to be back - I've missed you all.

Love Olwen xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

*Thank You all ssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooo much for getting FF back on-line.

I have really missed this place, (I am more of an FF adict then I wanted to admit )

A massive thank you to all the Admin staff for all there hard work. 1 big box of chocs on it's way 

Hopespringseternal well said hun on the dog poo thing

I am so happy to be "HOME"

Chazz .x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.*​


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you. Well done to all!


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

what b******s!   
did this all cost you alot of money - if so why not ask for contributions towards the cost of it all. 

so pleased the site is back online again!

fran x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks Tony and team for all your hard work in getting the site back up and running - what an exhausting and frustrating job that must be!

Blu


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm so glad we're back! thanks alot for all your hard work - i've missed the site lots!

Louise xx


----------



## Janny (Jun 19, 2005)

What a nightmare time you must all have had restoring the site - I never doubted for a moment that you were all doing your utmost. Thank you so much for all your hard work - and for reuniting us all  

Jan x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Missed you all so much, now I know what it's like to go cold turkey  

Thank you so much Tony et al for your hard work in getting everything back to normal as soon as possible, you're all just FAB!!!!

A xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks to Tony and the team for getting this fantastic site back up, you are all fantastic

I didn't realise how addicted I was to FF I've had to find other things to do with my time 

Love Shelley xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome back to my right arm!  

I was lost without you all!

Well done to Tony, Mel & all the team for bringing us back together.
I hope you realise how much you are truly appreciated!

Siobhan xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tony and all the FF team 

Well done, what a nightmare few weeks for us all  let me at the hackers   

Glad your back its like i have had my right arm given back 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thank you for all your hardwork in gettinng FF back to us, I have been lost without it.
strawbs xx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

OMG!! haven't hackers got anything better to do than disrupt our beloved fertility friends server?! the b********!  

well done to Tony & Mel and the rest of the FF admin team for getting it back up and running.
have you missed you soooooooo much!!

Nicx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tony and admin, thank you so much for getting FF back on line.  We missed you xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Tony and the lovely admin team,

Thanksyou ssssooo much from the bottom of my heart for all the extremely hard work you have put in to get FF back,we have all missed it so much,it just proves how much it means to all of us

Thanks again

ps-do you need any donations to help fund any of this Just yell if you do 

Kelly x


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Just wanted to also add my thanks for your hard work putting this site back together. I've sorely missed the community over the last week or so, it was as if a friend had gone missing that I normally talk to everyday.

THANK YOU


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Tony & team

thanks so much for getting FF back on-line, we've missed it sooooooo much!

xxxxx


----------



## yved33 (Feb 13, 2005)

So glad you're back, it hasn't been the same without FF!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!! thanks soooooo much Tony, Mel & all the admin team who worked so hard to get FF back online

pam xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

kellydallard said:


> Tony and the lovely admin team,
> 
> ps-do you need any donations to help fund any of this Just yell if you do
> 
> Kelly x


Always needed 

xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Evil hackers......

thanks Tony and Mel and everyone else who helped get our lifeline back, a few days off shows us all how much we need you

Hope you get a good rest

Claire xx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you oh great ones!!!
Lizi.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

To Tony, Mel and all the admin team-
Thank You soooo much for all your mammoth efforts to put this precious site back together   -  you are all truly wonderful and it is all very much appreciated   

Love
Carla
XXXx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Thank you all for all your very hard work, I have been lost wth out you all

A big huge thank you

Alison xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Well done team - its so nice to have you back.  I felt like a limb had been chopped off!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Its so nice to be home


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

To all the team - thanks so much for all your hard work in getting the site up and running again.  You've no idea how much I've missed FF!!!!

Glad to be back!


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Dear Tony, Mel and team

Well done for getting FF back up and beating the bad guys!    

It must have been a mammoth task and we are all very grateful, you derserve medals.

lots of love
Louise (& Gromit)
xxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Dear all , 
It is ssoooooooooooooooooo wondwerfull to have everyone back together   I have missed this site soooooooooooooooooo much .
Just want to say a huge Thankyou to everyone who has made it possible to be up and running again    
And as for the weirdos who get off on this kind of thing Dont mess with FF ever again   and remember Tony is our main man 
Love and hugs thanks for the best site on the whole WWW
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

It's so good to have this site back. Thanks to all the team for all your hard work in getting this site up and running again against all the odds.

A few weeks back when using this site I had a 'hacking' message a couple of times and then my laptop went down completely with a virus - I wonder if that was the same thing?

Glad to see everyone back again anyway.

Rosie. x


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Admin  

Your all great!!
xxxx


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

Thank you so much Tony and Admin and well done for getting FF up and running again.  It's so good to be back!!!!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Thanks so much Tony, Mel and all the admin team for getting us back online.   

Just knew you were all working so hard behind the scenes and would resume normal service just as soon as possible... 

     to the b*stard hacker!

Love Molly
x

PS. Where do we send the chocs?


----------



## Terri (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks so much for all your hard work getting the site back up again, I've been sooooooooo lost without it.

Best keep   about what I think of the hackers.

Terri xx


----------



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

Yes Tony, thanks to you and all your admin team for all the hard work and extra hours you've all put in over the past couple of weeks. This site is a lifeline for so many and is so very much appreciated. I have made some very good friends in my short time of being on here and it was gutting to loose touch with them, if only for a brief while.
Well done for all the work
Lots of love
Desert Rose


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F17%255F209%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








I know it's been said 110 times already on this thread, but just for the record:
[fly]  *A GREAT BIG THANK YOU TO TONY & THE TEAM!!*  [/fly]

Fertility Friends Reunited...just how it should be!

With boat-loads of appreciation, love Jo xx​


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

How naughty hope they get found out  

Thanks Tony , Mel and the rest of the team for all your work 

Yodaxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Welcome home everyone   It's good to see you all  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

THANK YOU  ​
TONY, MEL AND ALL THE HARD WORKING ADMINS, THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SAVING FF.
IT FELT AS IF PART OF ME WAS MISSING NOT BEING ABLE TO KEEP UP WITH EVERYONES NEWS.

LOVE CARMELA XXX


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you Tony and all Admin for working so hard to get us back-once again you put the rest of us to shame.
THANK YOU!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you so much ~ i didnt realise how much i needed FF it's such a lifeline and i missed you lot so much ! ​Thank so much Tony, Mel & admin team you are stars !!   

Sara xxxx


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

I just wanted to say a very grateful THANKYOU to Tony and Mel and all the hard working Admin team that got FF working again   

What HORRID   hacker would want to pick on Fertility Friends, and what can they get out of FF that would benefit them??  I know I sound naive   but I don't see the benefit.

It's good to be back 

Wendy K


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

thank you so much everyone for getting us back up n runing the sad ba***rds have nothing else better to do than to spoil an invaluable link of information and friends so so sad but were back yippppeeeeee thanks and love and luck to everyone

love kee


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Wanted to add my thanks to Tony, Mel,Amin team and all the Mods. Fertility Friends has been a lifeline to me in the last 2 years and i was lost without it. You must have all worked so hard to get it back....

So pleased to be back.. have missed this site soooooooooooo much

Love Starr xx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just to echo what everyone else has said, I have missed you soooooo much, welcome back, didnt realise just how much i needed this site,

Once again,

welcome back,

Kerry and Edie xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thank you thank you for getting us back online Tony and your Angels!
I have a quick question - often over the past month or so when I have been using FF I have had a message come up from my virus scanner saying that someone is scanning my ports!  Would this have been related to your hackers?  If so, do I need to do anything?
Tracy
x


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Tracy - im so sorry for you loss, here if you need me hun xxx


Tony, Mel and the Team - we take FF for granted , especially when we are down and frightened. The work and effort you put in is so appreciated.Thank you


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

No its not on FF - but sometimes veiwing these tickers causes similar events in my firewall log.

Im not sure why the makers of these tickers would build something like that into there ticker system.

It may just be coincidence and that your machine is being scanned from somewhere else.

My home computer is scanned every couple of seconds - its pretty common these days.

Just make sure your firewall is kept up to date 

Tony
x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Just to echo what everyone else has said - thank you to Tony and the team for the hours and hours spent restoring our online community. It felt like a complete cyber hole!
Well done for getting us in touch again
Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thank you all so very much for all your hard work ...........

Lovely to be back ..........

Love Hope

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Tony and team

Just want to thank you for all the hard work you've put into getting the site up and running again.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Many thanks for all the hard work that the admin team & Tony have put into getting FF back on line.

We really appreciate you and FF. You're all stars!

Sasha xxx


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

And there I was sunning myself in Cornwall and all this happens!

Really well done for sorting everything out guys and girls - where do I send the medals and chocs too?

Thanks again

Flamingo
xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi guys,

Just to echo what everyone else has said really, I have missed the site and all my friends soooooo much, welcome back, didnt realise how much i needed this site, and really glad were back...
Thanks for all your hard work

Luv
Deb bee x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello

Would like to thank all the ff team on doing such a fantastic job on getting our daily fix of ff back together and up and running and out of such a terrible mess from the sad sad **** holes out there

thanks again ur all amazing ppl x


----------

